# Portage River fishing?



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

Anyone fish the Portage river for bass or crappie? o


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

I was there yesterday, very high and muddy! Caught a few crappie, mostly on the smaller size. The bass were biting real good for those chasing those.


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

I checked it out yesterday. Stayed at White Caps Motel while in the area working for a couple of days. The river was muddy and high. I'm thinking of coming back when the conditions are better and spending some time fishing the area. Good food at Lagoon Saloon.


----------

